# Strut/Shock Questions



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi, I just bought my very first car. I am a newb so please be nice. I don't know a whole lot about this type of car but have worked on Toyotas, Chevys and about everything else all my life. I am picking up my new '90 240SX Hatchback on Thursday. 

The only thing this car needs is rear shocks. Question: Are the rear stabilizers Shocks or Struts? If they are shocks then I install new ones by myself if not then i'm not sure. Also, does anyone have any suggestions on a high quality shock or strut that is better than the O'reily crap?

Thanks for your help.
Guarneriman


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i believe that they are shocks and i would go w/ KYB AGX if u could dish out the money


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

guarneriman said:


> The only thing this car needs is rear shocks. Question: Are the rear stabilizers Shocks or Struts? If they are shocks then I install new ones by myself if not then i'm not sure.


In the world standards book, they're all dampers, so it doesn't really matter.  

In all seriousness though, damper replacement really is not difficult on a 240, front or rear. It's one of the really nice things about most newer Nissans. If you're looking to put good dampers on your stock springs, the KYB GR2's are a good option. At ~$260 for a set of four (you should replace all four, even if only the rears are shot), they're cheaper than Nissan OEM replacements, and they're considered one of the best stock replacement damper you can buy.


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

*more questions: timing chain/belt?*

sorry for all the questions: I tried searching for this topic but couldn't find what i was looking for.
So here it is:

Does my '90 240SX have a timing Chain or Belt?

Thanks.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

chain

just for fyi, sr20det's also hae chain. ca18det and the rb series motors have belts


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

guarneriman said:


> sorry for all the questions: I tried searching for this topic but couldn't find what i was looking for.
> So here it is:
> 
> Does my '90 240SX have a timing Chain or Belt?
> ...


You should have a timing chain.


----------

